# My lollipop-licking nose-picker



## MurWin (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm new here... just thought I'd jump in and share a recent one that makes me laugh. This is my 2yo old daughter 







Here are some better ones from the same series... I color popped a few, but not sure if I like them or not.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cute.

Overall, they are kind of all over the place in terms of brightness & color.  Some are rather dark, while some are bright and very saturated.  Was this intentional?


----------



## MurWin (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, really just trying to figure out which combo of light/dark color-popped/not I like.  I still don't really know.  I don't want them to look unnatural, and I think that's what I've done!


----------



## Peniole (Aug 24, 2007)

The one where she's trying to feed the cat is adorable.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the one with the kitty and watering the lollypop


----------



## glaston (Aug 25, 2007)

Peniole, is that a CGsphere submission you have as your icon?


----------



## Peniole (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't even know what a CGsphere submission is :???: looked them up online, nope not a CGsphere.

This was a sculpture I captured at an art show, mostly made out of rusted and old kitchen stove bits, different cogs and wheels...etc., and made into a hollow sphere.


----------



## WNK (Aug 25, 2007)

I love that last one!  How cute!


----------



## Kimber57 (Aug 25, 2007)

Adorable daughter!!  I wish I had been into photography when my daughter was that age.......I only have plain old snapshots.  I'm making up for it now by taking 50000000 pictures of a lovely teenager!!  HA HA

I love the pictures -- especially the one where she's feeding the kitty her lollipop!  Priceless!

I love the colors.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 25, 2007)

I love the color pop...


----------



## Sideburns (Aug 31, 2007)

Keep her!  The nose picking, the sharing with the kitty, and the watering the lollipop are all amazing photos.  What a cute kid!  You caught some awesome shots!


----------



## taytho (Sep 2, 2007)

my favorite by far is her with her tongue out sitting in the grass.   she is so expressive.

cute daughter!

well done!


----------



## perylousdemon (Sep 5, 2007)

The kitty one and the one right below it are definitely my favorites. Wonderful series. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cherrymoose (Sep 5, 2007)

Some of these are definitely more than snapshots! Wonderful series & adorable daughter. I love the color pop as well; and the ones with more contrast are definitely the better few. 

Hm. Makes me want one of those lollipops.


----------

